

How are you feeling? - EzGraphs
https://www.google.com/birthday

======
snogglethorpe
This doesn't do anything for me, it just redirects to plain "www.google.com",
and displays the normal google search page....

Is there some setting required?

------
Symbol
Am I supposed to feel old given that Google is 14?

------
RutZap
...confused by this post ?!

------
ArekDymalski
Robbed from 5 seconds of my time.

------
vacipr
Fine.Thank you for asking.

